# hovabator temp fluctuation



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

hi, just wondering how much your hovabators temp fluctuates, 

the one i used last year was spot on for beardies i had about 95% hatch rate from it but i've brought a new one for my leo eggs this year and it seems to fluctuate about quite abit

i had it set up last night and the lowest it reached was 69f and highedst was 86f 

just wondering how i can help this stop fluctuating any ideas


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have much temp fluctuation at all and baring duff eggs all my leo eggs have hatched good ~ what type is it, how have you got it set-up and how long have you had it running?


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i've had it set up 2 days so far so still playing around to get the temps at teh right place. 

it is the hovabator 1632 model


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 1602-N airflow (not sure how different they are) ~ I did find that it can take a day or so to hit the correct temps ... had to make adjustments then wait a couple of hours before re-adjusting, have you tried with the water in the plastic tray and medium filled crix tubs already in place?
Also where have you got it? I found that a room/area with stable temps is best as in an unheated room the ambient temps may affect the 'bator


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

not tried the water in the tray as i never need it in my other hovabator and that hatched beardies last year and leos the year before but i brought it already set up for leos then changed it for beardies. 

it has got the eggs tubs in already as i've got a gravid leo so got them ready just incase, 

it is located in our rep room so the room temp is quite high and always up and down due to the door being left open or a window open while were in there, do you think i should move it to another room?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> it is located in our rep room so the room temp is quite high and always up and down due to the door being left open or a window open while were in there, do you think i should move it to another room?


could try it in a room with a more stable room temp ~ I have mine in my spare room/rep room where although there is ventilation the temp stays pretty stable ... when I first had the 'bator it was in a south-facing bedroom and the temps where all over the place


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

ok, will try that, just got to find a room now that has a stable temp


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

It must be placed in a room where the temps dont change to much
Also it can take up to a week for temperature and humidity to settle


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

right i set my other hovabator up yesterday and have got it stood next to the new on in the rep room, it has been running for about 24hrs and sticks between 26.8c and 27.5c, this is the exact same model as the new i=one i've got so how come this one is sticking between that temp and the new one is all over the place


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> right i set my other hovabator up yesterday and have got it stood next to the new on in the rep room, it has been running for about 24hrs and sticks between 26.8c and 27.5c, this is the exact same model as the new i=one i've got so how come this one is sticking between that temp and the new one is all over the place


if the new one is still playing up then it may be there's something wrong with it espcially seeing as how your other one's running fine :|
have you still got the paperwork etc from where you bought it?


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i got it second hand but was brand new never been out the box


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

ITS SORTED 

i put it in a different room and it is working fine now, 

seems funny how one works fine in the rep room and the other doesn't


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> ITS SORTED
> 
> i put it in a different room and it is working fine now,
> 
> seems funny how one works fine in the rep room and the other doesn't


:2thumb: brilliant ~ glad to hear it's working ok now.
I know that mine does better in the 'rep' room where there's minimal traffic in and out as opposed to a busy room ~ there again it's a bit old and cranky ... like me : victory:


----------

